# Ncaa women's final 4 in nashville $300 or $400



## jmurp62 (Feb 21, 2014)

2014 - NCAA WOMEN'S FINAL FOUR. LODGING ONLY 

Located one mile from the legendary Grand Ole Opry and the immense Opry Mills outlet mall, Wyndham Nashville is close to many of the city's most popular attractions and just a 10-minute drive from downtown. This warm, friendly resort combines fun activities and amenities with lots of Southern hospitality. All units have a full kitchen, washer/dryer and whirlpool tub. There is an indoor pool, exercise equipment, basketball courts, playground area and BBQ grills on property. 

04/05/2014 or 4/6/2014 checkin. Length of stay can be 3 or 4 nights

1 bdrm/1 ba, sleeps up to 4 - $100 a night.


----------



## jmurp62 (Feb 28, 2014)

*Feeling lucky?*

How do you like your odds of making the Final 4 ladies teams? Still a few rooms available
Murf


----------



## jmurp62 (Mar 16, 2014)

*Who will make it*

Selections being made tomorrow. 3 rooms left


----------



## artringwald (Mar 16, 2014)

Here's my prediction, UConn wins.


----------



## jmurp62 (Mar 28, 2014)

I have 2 rooms left.
#1 - 2 bedroom deluxe, check in Sat 4/5, check out Wed 4/9 

#2 - 2 bedroom deluxe, check in Sun 4/6, checkout Wed 4/9 

$100 a night for either reservation
Nashville will be jumping this weekend
PM or reply to this post, thanks
Murf


----------



## jmurp62 (Apr 4, 2014)

*We are here, teams have arrived*

All the teams came into town yesterday. Hotel rates are ridiculous! If you know a family or group coming to Nashville, do them a favor and send them my info. I have 2 rooms left. 2 bed - 2 bath, close to town and very comfortable. Thanks in advance
Murf


----------

